# Angelboot für den Rhein



## PetriMax (23. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal nachfragen, was für Anforderungen ein Angelboot ins Sachen Höhe für den Rhein haben sollte? 
Ich möchte mir eins kaufen, welches einen Tiefgang von 30cm hat. Reicht  das aus, um auf dem Rhein bei größeren Wellen durch Schiffe, keine  nassen Füße zu bekommen?

Wäre ein Boot (Anka) aus GFK. Länge 4.20 , Breite 1.40 , Tiefgang 30 cm , Zuladung 300 kg oder 4 Personen.
Wer hat damit Erfahrungen, und kann paar Tipps geben?

Noch ne Frage: Zu dem Boot gibt es noch einen rel. neuen Trailer (2010) mit Tüv, Benzin und E-Motor und Echolot. Das Boot hat schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel ist aber optisch und technisch noch in einem guten Zustand. Preislich stellt sich der Verkäufer 1600€ vor. Ist der Preis gerechtfertigt? Was meint ihr?

Lg, 

Max


----------



## jojo2502 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

kommt drauf an wo auf dem Rhein,am Niederrhein kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen würde es nicht reichen.


----------



## PetriMax (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

ja so wesel, rees, emmerich, bis hoch nach holland angeln wir.


----------



## hanzz (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Ist das angeln aufm Rhein vom Boot in NRW nicht verboten ?


----------



## jojo2502 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

in NRW ist nichts mit angeln vom Boot,aber mit so einem Boot würde ich ab Duisburg nicht auf dem Rhein fahren.Ich hatte 2 Boote in Wesel,eins war 5,20 das andere 7,80 meter das kleinere war schon grenzwertig trotz 40 PS.


----------



## jojo2502 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Das große war perfekt,aber zum reinen angeln wiederum zu schwer,3,5 Tonnen gesamtgewicht inkl trailer.


----------



## PetriMax (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Meines Wissens nach ist das Angeln vom Boot in NRW auf dem Rhein doch nach Anmeldung beim Wasserschifffahrtsamt möglich, oder?


----------



## jojo2502 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Ne im fließenden Rhein nicht anders kann es vieleicht in irgendwelchen toten Armen sein aber das weiß ich nicht genau.
alles was in der Karte für den Rhein vom Verband drin steht ist es nicht möglich,sprich Hauptstrom


----------



## jojo2502 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

ach ja und da hier die toten Arme fast alle Naturschutzgebiete sind ist das anlegen am Ufer verboten,da gibt es Knöllchen für,da sprech ich aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## PetriMax (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

ok danke für die info. weißt du ob man in holland mit solch einem boot auf dem rhein im hauptstrom angeln darf? also ohne bootsführerschein. nur mit 5 ps motor.


----------



## hanzz (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Mit 5PS aufm Rhein ? Vergiss es.
Damit fährst du nur in eine Richtung.


----------



## jojo2502 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen aber wenn es der Rhein sein soll würde ich den Waal nehmen,hinter Emmerich teilt der Rhein sich,da ist weniger SchiffahrtWellen und Strömung.Nur ist Holland u da habe ich Angeltechnisch nicht viel Ahnung von.
5 PS sind vieleicht ok wenn Du alleine unterwegs bist aber wenn das Boot schwer wird und du gegen die Strömug willst wird es eng.


----------



## hanzz (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Also ich würde mich mit 5PS nicht auf Waal oder Rhein trauen. Auch nicht mit 15ps


----------



## jojo2502 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Es geht schon mit 5 PS,wenn das Boot sehr leicht ist aber gut ist etwas anderes!!!!!!!!Ich persöhnlich würde kein Boot unter 25 PS nehmen und auch nicht unter 5 Meter.Wenn Du mal an einem Schubverband vorbeifährst hast Du Wellen da kann einem schonmal Angst u Bange werden.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Mit 5 ps auf den Rhein |bigeyes |muahah:
Sorry aber das geht in die Hose.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Ich finde das ist immer in Zusammenhang mit dem Boot zu betrachten. Es gibt genug Boote, in der Größe von 4m bis 6m, die mit 5 PS als Verdränger ausreichend motorisiert sind.

Aber mit der Anka finde ich das nicht empfehlenswert, egal mit welchem Motor.


----------



## hanzz (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Aber definitiv nicht für den Rhein geeignet. Mit 5PS wirst du kaum gegen den Strom kommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Bei einem Verdränger liegt die erforderliche Motorleistung je Tonne bei 3-5 PS je Tonne für Segler und für Motorboote etwas höher, etwa ab 5 PS.

Wenn ein Boot nun 4m Wasserlinie hat, fährt es in Verdrängerfahrt etwa 8 KM/h langsam. Wo der Rhein schneller ist, fährt man dann rückwärts.


----------



## jojo2502 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

zu beachten ist auch die Berufsschiffahrt,die die zu Tal fahren sind meist nicht wirklich langsam und wenn man da dann mit 5  PS rumdümpelt........echt gefährlich!!!!!


----------



## iltis05 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Mit 5ps auf dem Hauptstrom des Rheins rumzuschippern ist verantwortungslos.
Da spielt es keine rolle was fürn rumpf das Boot hat.
Stromaufwärts ist man zu Fuss am ufer 2x  schneller.
Ich bin nicht lebensmüde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Mit 5ps auf dem Hauptstrom des Rheins rumzuschippern ist verantwortungslos.
> Da spielt es keine rolle was fürn rumpf das Boot hat.
> Stromaufwärts ist man zu Fuss am ufer 2x  schneller.
> Ich bin nicht lebensmüde.



Mit einem kleinen RIB bist du bei 5PS mit bis zu 25 km/h unterwegs.

Das reicht dir nicht?


----------



## hanzz (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Es reicht nicht auf dem Rhein. 

Wir waren vor kurzem mit einem leichten Aluboot mit 9PS auf einem Gewässer mit sehr leichter Strömung. Es kam starker Wind auf und wir hatten nur max 1m Wellen. 

Das war grenzwertig.

Und das war lang nicht vergleichbar mit den Verhältnissen, welche am Niederrhein herrschen.

Das ist nochmal ne ganz andere Nummer.
Egal was für ein Boot.


----------



## iltis05 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Da ich kein schlauchi hab , kann ich dazu nix sagen.
Da bei uns in Mannheim /lampertheim und Worms soviel Schiffsverkehr ist,ja damit wollte ich nicht rausgehen.
Kollege hatte sich ein Califonia Skiff gekauft,5mal draussen damit  gewesen und wieder nach 2 wochen verkauft.
Hat 4 mal wasser geholt und das ordentlich.
Und somit hat er es sofort wieder verkauft, bordwand zu nieder.
Gruss
Iltis


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Da ich kein schlauchi hab , kann ich dazu nix sagen.
> Da bei uns in Mannheim /lampertheim und Worms soviel Schiffsverkehr ist,ja damit wollte ich nicht rausgehen.
> Kollege hatte sich ein Califonia Skiff gekauft,5mal draussen damit  gewesen und wieder nach 2 wochen verkauft.
> Hat 4 mal wasser geholt und das ordentlich.
> ...


Das ist das Problem, an den Skiffs und Katamarankielern. Die liegen wie ein Brett auf dem Wasser, können aber Wellenschlag nicht ab.

Die Schlauchboote sind zum Teil mit CE C kategorisiert und wenn du mal bei Youtube suchst findest du sogar Videos, wo mit 5 PS Wasserski gezogen werden.

Und ich habe auch kein Schlauchboot.


----------



## Lucius (24. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Mal ne blöde Frage in die Runde...

Könnte Ich mit einem Linder Sportsmann 400 einigermaßen sicher auf dem Rhein fahren!?

Gruß


----------



## ragbar (24. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Nein! 
 Ich bin selbst mit meinem Rib von knapp 5m mit 55ps regelmäßig auf dem Rhein unterwegs, und nein, ich angle hier in NRW nicht vom Boot.
 Mein Boot ist ein seetüchtiges Arbeitsboot, wie es auch Behörden oder auch Greenpeace bei ihren Einsätzen fahren.
 Selbst damit gibt es Wellenverhältnisse auf dem Rhein, die ich meide. 
 Natur- und Maschinenwellen, wie sie von Schubschiffen z.B. ausgehen, kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen.
 Maschinenwellen sind abnormal kurz, steil und hoch.
 Jede noch so kleine Schwäche von Sport-und Angelboot wird da gnadenlos offenbar, dann wird es von jetzt auf gleich schnell lebensgefährlich.
 Wasserübernahme bis hin zur totalen Bootsflutung incl Materialverlust sind ohne weiteres möglich.
 Das alles glaubt man nicht, wenn man den Rhein nur vom Ufer aus kennt und nicht öfter zu verschiedenen Jahreszeiten dort gefahren ist.


----------



## heitzer (25. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Außerdem gibt es durch die starke Strömung des Rheins fast überall fiese Strudel und Verwirbelungen. Da säuft man ruck zuck ab, wenn man auch noch mit Klamotten reinfällt.


----------



## jojo2502 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

reinfallen sollte man wirklic nicht,wenn man mutig ist und etwas nahe dem Ufer rumdümpelt gehen 5 PS aber es besteht erhöte Wachsamkeit und eventuell Lebensgefahr.Ich befahre den Rhein jetzt seit 1995.Bei meinem großen Boot 7,80 m hatte ich mal einen Antriebsschaden und war dem Rhein ausgeliefert......möchte ich nicht nochmal erleben


----------



## Lenger06 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Also ich fahre und angel mit einem 4 Meter Aluboot und 10 PS Motor auf dem Rhein! Klar bin ich stromauf nicht der Schnellste, aber auch da schaffe ich ca. 4 km in 10 Minuten und stromab komme ich sogar locker ins Gleiten...Große Strecken sind halt nicht drin...ich fische meistens in Gebieten +- 10 Km zur Slipstelle. Natürlich ist die Gefahr bei einem kleinen Boot höher wie bei einem größeren, aber in Lebensgefahr habe ich mich noch nie gefühlt !


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Auf dem Rhein mit so einer Nussschale?? NIE!!! 

Eine Anka ist ein schönes und gutes Boot für Stillgewässer ohne großen Wellenschlag, aber nicht für den Rhein, vor allem dann nicht wenn mehr wie zwei Personen und ihr Tackle an Bord sind.
Das hat nichts mehr mit "Angeln vom Boot" zu tun, sondern nur noch mit tödlichem Leichtsinn.

Auf den Rhein sollte man nur mit einem ausreichend motorisiertem, Rauswassertauglichen Boot (Kathegorie C), das möglichst noch ein "V-Kieler" ist, eine oder zwei Lenzpumpen (zzgl. Batterie) und zusätzlich selbstlenzend ist.

Rümpfe wie die vom "California Skiff" bieten zwar mehr Platz aber absolut gruselige Fahreigenschaften bei Wellen, sie schneiden die Wellen nicht, sondern schlagen auf den Wellen auf.

Ich bin seit drei Jahren mit einem Topcraft Millenium und 25PS Viertakter auf dem Rhein in RLP unterwegs und kleiner oder weniger Motorleistung will ich nicht mehr haben!
Das ist eine Bootsgröße wo man mit zwei Mann zzgl. Tackle sicher unterwegs sein kann - mehr Leute an Bord ist wieder leichtsinnig.
Der Sog und die Wellen von den großen Pötten sind nicht zu unterschätzen und wer mal am Fluß beobachtet hat welche Wassermassen am Ufer ab- und wieder auflaufen wenn ein Schiff vorbei fährt kann sich vorstellen was mitten auf dem Fluß abgeht und mit meinem Boot habe ich es manchmal schwer an einem Frachtkahn vorbei zu kommen oder muß langsam machen wenn sich zwei Schiffe begegnen.

Selbst mit diesem Boot und langsamer Fahrt gab es schon Situationen wo ich froh war sie überstanden zu haben - ragbar hat das in seinem Beitrag ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4394908&postcount=26 ) gut erklärt - die "Maschinenwellen" können heftig werden, da sind Wellen von 100cm und mehr auf dem Strom keine Seltenheit... Wenn du da mit einer beladenen Anka reinfährst, schneidest du unter wie ein U-Boot und bist schneller weg als du Wasser schippen kannst!!

Durch die Höhe der Wellen und deren kurzen Entfernung kannst du diese Wellenart nicht wie auf dem Meer "abreiten" sondern hämmerst rein - die erste reitest du noch, dann gehts ins Wellental und schon bei der zweiten wird es brenzlig - die Dritte bringts dann voll - Wasserwand über den Bug und deine Anka hat im inneren den gleichen Wasserstand wie draußen und ihr und euer Tackle schwimmt im Bach...

Am besten hast du dann noch an der Versicherung gespart, ein Frachter rammt deine Anka oder weicht aus und du bis an den Folgen Schuld - du wirst deines Lebens nicht mehr froh!!!
Das ist keine Panikmache, sondern schlicht die Realität die auf dich zukommen kann...

Mein Rat: lass es sein mit der Anka und dem Rhein, das ist eine "Ehe" die nicht passt...


----------



## Carpdr (26. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Ich kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschliessen. Mit einer Anka ist dieses Vorhaben Selbstmord. Ich selber fahre ein Terhi 440 mit 8 PS und käme nie niemals auf die Ideee, damit auf dem Rhein zu fahren. Da weder die Rumpfform noch der AB mit 8 PS passt. Ich bin einmal mit einem 4,50 Sportboot mit 60 PS auf dem Rhein gefahren und das fand ich sehr sehr unangenehm, bedingt durch den starken Binnenschiffsverkehr.

Lass es und denk Dir was anderes aus

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jojo2502 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre und angel mit einem 4 Meter Aluboot und 10 PS Motor auf dem Rhein! Klar bin ich stromauf nicht der Schnellste, aber auch da schaffe ich ca. 4 km in 10 Minuten und stromab komme ich sogar locker ins Gleiten...Große Strecken sind halt nicht drin...ich fische meistens in Gebieten +- 10 Km zur Slipstelle. Natürlich ist die Gefahr bei einem kleinen Boot höher wie bei einem größeren, aber in Lebensgefahr habe ich mich noch nie gefühlt !


Dann fahr mal bei uns am Niederrhein
ab Duisburg wird es richtig lustig


----------



## andreas999 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*



Carpdr schrieb:


> Ich kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschliessen. Mit einer Anka ist dieses Vorhaben Selbstmord. Ich selber fahre ein Terhi 440 mit 8 PS und käme nie niemals auf die Ideee, damit auf dem Rhein zu fahren. Da weder die Rumpfform noch der AB mit 8 PS passt. Ich bin einmal mit einem 4,50 Sportboot mit 60 PS auf dem Rhein gefahren und das fand ich sehr sehr unangenehm, bedingt durch den starken Binnenschiffsverkehr.
> 
> Lass es und denk Dir was anderes aus
> 
> ...



Einfach nur Schwachsinn was du schreibst. 
Ich selbst bin lange genug mit einem 3, 70m Boot mit einem 6 Ps Motor auf dem Rhein gefahren.  So lange du auf der Seite fährst und nicht in der Fahrrinne geht das. Es ist schon nicht ohne aber wenn man vorausschauend fährt geht es. Jetzt habe ich einen 15 PS Motor drauf und damit geht es perfekt. Und wenn du schon mit 60 PS nicht zurecht kommst dann weiß ich ja auch nicht.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Carpdr (27. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

@Andreas999

dann freu dich doch einfach das Du noch lebst und mega cool bist, aber mach mich nicht blöd von der Seite an. :r

Ich weiss nicht wie die Strömunsverhältnisse bei Dir in Süddeutschland sind, aber hier im Düsseldorfer Raum hast Du ein sehr starkes Gefälle, welches die Strömung noch zusätzlich erhöht. 
Mein Beitrag war lediglich eine Warnung an den TE.


----------



## anbeisser (27. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Petri an den Rhein !

Ich kenn den Rhein zwar nur aus Google Maps aber bei dem starken Schiffsverkehr und der Strömung würde ich es lieber lassen.
Ich komme von der viel strömungsschwächeren Mittel-Elbe und selbst dort ist ein Angeln im Hauptstrom nur mit mindestestens 170g möglich. (ca 0,8m/sec) 
Vergleicht man die Abflussmenge wirds noch anschaulicher:momentan 300m3 Elbe bei Wittenberge zu 2000m3/sec bei Wesel bei fast gleicher Breite.......

Ich würde mir am Rhein eine Buhne,einen Seitenarm oder Hafeneinfahrt auswählen.

Oder kommt mal zur Elbe:
Hier haben wir schöne lange Buhnen und grosse Buhnenfelder.
Dazu kaum Schiffsverkehr und viel Fisch.
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Le...2!3m1!1s0x47aeef9faea4bf29:0x931d363b4e1c4b80

Trotzdem Petri Heil auch an alle Rheinangler
der Anbeisser von der Elbe


----------



## Mutzenbacher (27. August 2015)

*AW: Angelboot für den Rhein*

Die Bundeswehrsturmboote (Festkörper nit Schlauchboot) sind in der Regel mit 10 Mann zum Übersetzen "beladen" und fahren mit 40PS Volvo Penta, und das recht zügig. Gut,
1. haben die einen anderen Rumpf und
2. ist auch schon das Ein oder Andere versenkt worden.
Aber da gibt es dann kostenlosen Ersatz ;-))
Wer aber mit 60 Pferden da Probleme hat, dem helfen auch keine 100 PS.


----------

